# Dorota Rabczewska Live Performances Collection



## den_79 (16 Sep. 2014)

Doda - Live in Sopot


 

 


 

 ​*54mb / 3:15 / avi / 640x480​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (16 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Live in Karpacu*



 

 


 

 ​*18mb / 3:01 / mp4 / 640x480​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (16 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Live Szczecin Amfiteatr Part1*



 

 




 ​*101mb / 4:17/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (16 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Live Szczecin Amfiteatr Part 2*



 

 


 




 

 ​*176mb / 6:57/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## Tornald (16 Sep. 2014)

Dankeschön für die heiße Doda!


----------



## den_79 (16 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Dzaga (scene umcencored)*



 

 




 

 

​5mb / 0:44 / avi / 352x288​
Download from Uploaded​


----------



## hashman1984 (18 Sep. 2014)

thx for posting


----------



## den_79 (24 Sep. 2014)

*Virgin - Dzaga*



 

 

 


 

 ​*117mb / 3:37/ avi / 768х576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (24 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Ain't talkin (Live Warshawa)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*133mb / 3:02/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (24 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Twa Energia (Live Ratibor)*



 

 

 


 

 

​142mb / 3:07 / mp4 / HD1080​
Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (24 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Bad Girls(Live Miedzyzdrojach)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*106mb / 2:25/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Doda - Fuck it (Fly High Tour 2013)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*106mb / 4:37/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Ain't talkin bout love (Mielec)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*129mb / 4:53/ avi/ HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Doda-Bad Girls (Mielec)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*112mb / 3:31/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Nie day sie​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*105mb / 2:05/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Virgin - Szansa (Top trendy)​*


 

 

 


 

 

​*201mb / 3:54/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Bad Girls*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*112mb / 3:51/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*Doda - Bad Girls (Live Wroclaw)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 

 

​*114mb / 3:51/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*DODA - Dzaga (Live in Lubin)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*107mb / 3:40/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*DODA - Sexy Moments of her videography-1*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 

 


 ​*131mb / 2:34/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*DODA - Sexy Moments of her videography-2*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*149mb / 2:58/ mpg / 720x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*DODA - Szansa (Live in Poland)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*102mb / 3:14/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## hashman1984 (30 Sep. 2014)

thx, nice post!


----------



## den_79 (7 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - Fuck it (Live Midzyzdroje)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*100mb / 4:34/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - Bad Girls (Live Warszawa)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*103mb / 3:19/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - What's up (Live Mielec)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*133mb / 4:14/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - Bad Girls (Lubin)*



 

 




 

 




 

 ​*101mb / 3:08/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - Fuck It ( Karpacz)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*110mb / 3:33/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (9 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - Dzaga (Live in Warsaw)*



 

 




 

 




 

 ​*177mb / 4:03/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (13 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - Bad Girls (Live Lodz)*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*134mb / 3:48/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (18 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - High Life*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*108mb / 3:30/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (25 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - Fuck It (Fly High Tour)*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*109mb / 3:26/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (30 Okt. 2014)

*Doda - Nie Day Sie (Live Art.bem)​*

 

 

 


 

 

 ​*133mb / 4:14/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (12 Nov. 2014)

*Doda - Dzaga (Live Art.bem)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*115mb / 3:40/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (3 Dez. 2014)

*Doda -s(Live Art.bem)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*143mb / 4:32/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (3 Jan. 2015)

*Doda - Fuck It (Live Mielec)​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*102mb / 3:18/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Jan. 2015)

*Doda - Live Bresko​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*103 mb / 1:55 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Feb. 2015)

*Doda - Bad Girls ( Miedzyjdroje)​*

 

 




 

​*110 mb / 3:31 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## dachsus (29 Juni 2015)

Sehr schön.
Danke Sehr !


----------

